# Indicator Problem - Hazard Switch



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Just replaced mine as i was having problems with my indicators.... 5 minute job to replace, but i decided to take the old one apart to see what was wrong.




























Little copper plates were sticking. I'm guessing it'll probably work now... but im too lazy to dismantle the car again to try it.


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

these seem to be a common problem, mine was changed at about 40k miles,
like a lot of parts on the audi, great design let down by inferior materials :!:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice pics. The copper things are relays. Do you mean the contacts were fused together and you prized them apart with a screwdriver and now they move freely?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Funny... mine stuck on coming home tonight and I had to flash the indicators manually... then it started working again!

Thanks to your excellt post XTR I managed a quick How to:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 957#809957


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks like this is a common and known problem, I reported this to audi some time ago and they sent someone out to my Wife's work to fix it the following day - free of charge.


----------

